# Dang-it HP!



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

My computer just bit the dust and it was rather suddenly. It tries to turn on but the screen stays black and it wont do anything :/
So I'm using a old computer my brother in law left when he bought his new one and it's a freakin dinosaur. This thing should have been laid to rest in the early 2000's and I'm baffled that it still works. And it has all kinds of junk on it, from limewire to AIM and AOL. But for now it's all I got. I'm just hoping I can get a new one before classes start back >:/


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Ugh thats the worst, especially when its unexpected T_T I had a Toshiba Portege that was my baby (seriously that thing was the best, weighed 3lbs, had a cd drive, fast as anything, lots of memory, the whole package) and the screen cracked so I bought a new one off an online warehouse, went to change it out with the old, and the new one didnt fit. I tried to put the old one back and the whole comp wouldnt turn on. Everyone i brought it to said it was a motherboard issue so I just figured it was a lost cause... 

Now I have a cheap Asus and it works just fine for school work and internet browsing. Which is fine with me, I'm not a gamer and the only huge programs I run are Photoshop and The Sims! Is your dinosaur comp a Dell by any chance? I swear those laptops last FOREVER. Before my Portege I had a Dell Inspiron and I call it my "dellosaur" cause its 12 years old and STILL turns on to this day!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

My first laptop was a Dell, that thing was huge! But it got a virus that quite literally ate everything on it. I couldn't even power it off, I had to wait till the battery died :/

This one is a Sony Vaio, code name "Old As Dirt".
My HP was getting on in years, almost five i think? And was getting very slow regardless of all the defrags, sweeps, and uninstalls of useless crap. the last two days it started messing up like not connecting to the net properly or shutting down all of a sudden. I was planning on getting a new one soon, after I upgraded cages, but for it to just up and die came as a irritating setback. Now I gotta use this fossil. The battery doesn't work so it has to be plugged in at all times, it's slower than molasses and has dementia! It'll forget what it's doing every now and then and screw all the tabs I have up and tries to switch to explorer =-= I uninstalled explorer 8 hours ago. This thing is senile.


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

Average lifespan of a personal computer is 4-6 years, so don't feel bad, you did get your money's worth at least


----------

